# nick looking for old shipmates



## archienic (Aug 16, 2010)

any old shipmates still out there who sailed with me ableseaman nick from newport wales from 1954-1961.fanadhead poplar hill zinnia ledbury labiosa eastern city greenranger deerwood montrealcity avisbank bored castlecombe hemiglypta thallepus holdervine ovingdeangrange inverfield beechmore westmeath kingsbury ladysybilla hemisinus clarkeden silversand devis calgaria ironbarque dalhanna britishdestiny would like to hear from you


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

Doubt if it was the same ship but I sailed on the British Destiny 23 Oct 1946 to 5 Feb 1947. A miserable OLD steam driven vessel and the most unhappy ship I ever sailed on. The Captain, Chief Officer and Chief Steward all had their wives on board.

Will never forget her as the most dreadfull effigy of what was called a ship. I am surprised and rather disgusted that the company would even have used her name for a later vessel.

Good memories slip out of mind but the truly bad ones remain forever,
welcome and sorry if I started ranting but I will remember that floating hell till the day I die.
regards
chas


----------

